# Help Pear wine



## o_wiskers (Jan 27, 2008)

help! I went by the recipe in the Winemakers recipe handbook#76 pear

Started Oct.9 - 07 did final transfer on Jan.20-08 S&amp;G read o.990 my pear wine turnd A grape color what did I do wrong


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Whiskers...
Sounds like you have or had, an oxidation issue here.
I've not personally made a pear or apple wine but I've read stories about how those types of fruits bruise easily and oxidize quickly.


When you cut you pear slices, did you leave them sit for an extrordinary period or leave the must open to the air without a bung &amp; air seal?


In any case, I believe your wine will be ok but will obviously have the off color.


Maybe Northern Winos can assist you better. He deals with a wider variety of wines than I.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome wiskers!


You could have a couple issues. When you say it turned a grape color- do you mean pink, or the color of a white wine like a golden color? Some of the color could be from the variety of pear used. Some varieties get a red skin whn fully ripe and some of the pigment could have gotten in the wine as the pectic enzyme broke down the pears if they were in the straining bag in the primary.


It could also be some oxydation of the pear as it was prepared. The directions say to add campden as the juice is extracted. If it took a while to cut them up, they could start browning. I prefer to use a bit of ascorbic acid while preparing apples and pears.Follow label directions, but about 1/4 teaspoon for a 5-6 gallon batch is enough to help-naturally less for a gallon.


Despite the color, how is the taste?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 28, 2008)

I have never been lucky enough to have pear to make wine...sounds good.


I have never had any wines change color like that...I would say oxidation too....


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 28, 2008)

What was the color of the peel on the pears?

By the way, I made my first pear wine this year using steam juiced pears. It turned out beautifully and tastes great even at this early age.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2008)

Im also going to say oxidation as this fruit browns very easy. As appleman said, you really have to use Ascorbic acid in the very beginning to prevent this and that is 1 thing that recipes never seem to include. Welcome to this forum whiskers and hope you stay. I dont think there is anything else wrong with your wine as long as you kept the carboy topped up and transferred the wine over to the carboy at an SG of about 1.020.


----------



## o_wiskers (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank's for the answers The pears were golden starting to turn red
my wine was a apple sauce color up until transferd for the last time


----------

